# Where are the bear cam photos?



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

I only have one hitting so far









Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I was wondering the same thing about the pics. I'm hoping guys ran baits this weekend, and will start posting. I love bear pics.

I'm not starting a bait on my place until labor day. The bears show up here when the apples start dropping and the salmon start running. Bait barrels are in place and ready to be filled.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Headed up to the Yoop tomorrow morning to start baiting. Dad saw a nice bear about 1/4 mile south of camp this morning on the way in. Excited to get some bait on the ground!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

This little guy was just chilling, place bait about 9AM, went back about 4pm to add more bait and decided to pull the card. Didn't expect to see a bear this soon.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

By Now I have got several images of Bears in years past but this Year I have only got 1 so far? Usually I have a Sow with some cubs also not got that either. So far only 1 Bear thus far but also not check all my cams yet only check 6 of the 12 I run. But those are where I get some decent bear activity also again in year past? Not bear hunted and won't for a couple more years as getting a bear tag in Baldwin takes 12 plus points and it is a 1 shot deal these days (at least for me) I have 15 points but not the time to do it right some once I retire which is few years out I will have the time as it is / was a 10 day chance for me except now they opened an Archery period I hear for 2021? Not sure why fewer Bears this. year usually have 5 or so plus the cubs? And they usually start popping up in May / June? Not keeping track just so much this Year but will check all my Cams by Nov 15th for some decent Buck images Having other things that need to get done ie tree clearing has been the main work!
Newaygo1


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

This one has been a steady customer.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Been watching this guy get bigger in Newaygo Co.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Bigger yet?









Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Very active today, in at noon, five, and steady since 8PM



















Starting to fight off the raccoons


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is one I got, took it with a game camera I was holding in my hand. Walked up







on him by accident.


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

Bear broke the antenna off my cell cam. This was last photo of it. My brother has been checking the bait for me. Ordered new one, so hopefully start getting more photos again soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SCOTT12 (Dec 11, 2017)

shumhow said:


> Bear broke the antenna off my cell cam. This was last photo of it. My brother has been checking the bait for me. Ordered new one, so hopefully start getting more photos again soon.
> View attachment 782665
> 
> 
> ...


Tell him to make sure his hands are free of any traces of what you're using for bait. Made that mistake in 2003 with a string time and the bear tried to eat. Found it on the ground with bite marks in. Damn thing still worked though. Haven't made that mistake twice


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 782708


Shooter nice bear.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 782708


Is that a Carney bear.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Here’s a few of my best so far. Any guesses on weight?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice! It's a male


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

it looks disappointed, still no fresh food...


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Is that a Carney bear.


Yes


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

SCOTT12 said:


> Tell him to make sure his hands are free of any traces of what you're using for bait. Made that mistake in 2003 with a string time and the bear tried to eat. Found it on the ground with bite marks in. Damn thing still worked though. Haven't made that mistake twice


Thx, I did tell him that when we first started the bait, as I heard same thing you mentioned. I actually put the camera up and no one has touched it since. Bear must have just got curious about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

sparky18181 said:


> Yes


Had a feeling, corn fed. Had some big ones around when I hunted by Stevenson. Good luck to you.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Had a feeling, corn fed. Had some big ones around when I hunted by Stevenson. Good luck to you.


I’m surrounded by areas of agricultural so they are probably eatting good


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

sparky18181 said:


> I’m surrounded by areas of agricultural so they are probably eatting good


I have been putting in for red oak, we have a bunch of bears at the rack shack. My hunting partner was waiting on wrinkles to show up last year when he drew a tag. But passed on some nice boars and went home with a tag sandwich. Lol chance u have to take to kill a freak. Nice where you are, either farm land or cedar swamp .they grow big and old.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

This morning









Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

This Sow and cub have been in most every night, I think other bears are scaring them off, if I have one pic of the cub in this same tree I have 30 its been up and down no wonder they are so strong.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

jjlrrw said:


> This Sow and cub have been in most every night, I think other bears are scaring them off, if I have one pic of the cub in this same tree I have 30 its been up and down no wonder they are so strong.
> 
> View attachment 783788
> 
> ...


That's a cool pic


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

shaffe48b said:


> That's a cool pic


I think the little guy is saying "hey mom is that a camera over there, maybe we shouldn't be here"


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

jjlrrw said:


> I think the little guy is saying "hey mom is that a camera over there, maybe we shouldn't be here"


She says little do you know they can't shoot us. Unless they are a ******* which can't afford that nice of camera.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Must be raining or foggy tonight


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Not a “bear cam” pic. But caught this one in my food plot on my deer cam. Near Atlanta.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a small one coming in. U.P, carney unit.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Having some activity at my bait, nothing huge though. Curious to see what is on them this weekend when I check again.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Other photos show that this one is truly small, but I liked the pic.


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Other photos show that this one is truly small, but I liked the pic.
> 
> View attachment 784157


I’m glad your camera is working. Remember the days when ya rigged an alsrm clock with a piece of string around the battery that was tired off to the bait ? When the battery was pulled out, you knew what time it was hit, give or take 12 hours ? Then came the trail timers ?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

ut\d


alaska86 said:


> I’m glad your camera is working. Remember the days when ya rigged an alsrm clock with a piece of string around the battery that was tired off to the bait ? When the battery was pulled out, you knew what time it was hit, give or take 12 hours ? Then came the trail timers ?


I wish I could say I did, but this was actually the first time I've used a game cam.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Honey burn....love the smell of burning honey.









Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Still getting good activity at my main bait station. Any thoughts on size of these ones? I don't feel the most confident on field judging bears yet.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

This little guy is a regular


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 785480


Hope you have help dragging.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 785480


He's coming in at 6:23, nice!! I wonder what got his attention and made him stand up like that?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised he is coming out in a big clearing in broad daylight like that.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> I'm kind of surprised he is coming out in a big clearing in broad daylight like that.


I keep looking at the photo. Looks fake like someone in a bear suit. But 1 minute before that I have a picture of a bear on the ground a few feet away.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> I keep looking at the photo. Looks fake like someone in a bear suit. But 1 minute before that I have a picture of a bear on the ground a few feet away.


Seriously... get him mounted like that. You can justify it by saying standing takes up less sqft in the house


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> Seriously... get him mounted like that. You can justify it by saying standing takes up less sqft in the house


Gotta get lucky enough first. But that would be cool


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 785732


6:20!! The last pic I saw of him was 6:30! When does your hunt start? Hopefully soon!!


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Newberry. Just started the bait the day before. He stayed there all night and cleaned up the whole pile.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Biggbear said:


> 6:20!! The last pic I saw of him was 6:30! When does your hunt start? Hopefully soon!!


Hunt starts tomorrow


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Can't get him in during daylight. Frustrating









Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Hunt starts tomorrow


First day is the best shot, IMO.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Wiggler said:


> Can't get him in during daylight. Frustrating
> View attachment 785869
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just a thought, but maybe start cutting back on the amount of bait you put out to create a competition. I use bait barrels too. I use 2 barrels at one site so hopefully there is bait there from weekend to weekend. When I actually go up to hunt I put about 5 gallons in the barrel per day. If the smaller bears or ***** clean it up that bigger bear figures out he has to get to the table sooner for dinner. Just something to think about, it has worked for me in the past to get the bruisers to come in earlier. And that big boy is a Bruiser!! Good luck, I am soo envious!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

He didn't get big being stupid...


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

Brent J. Clark said:


> sow and cub.


No, it's been two single bears about 120 - 150 ish my guess, they usually are not together. Have a video of one of them growling at the other when it got too close. I did have a 3 legged sow with a cub at another bait site. They were there every day multiple times a day.


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

Thought this one was pretty funny


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

That is great. Looks like it needs a companion. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

I get that to its food comma lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 785179





sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 785480


Sparky, You better get a BIGGER haul out vehicle for the first one...WOW.
I can't tell if second pic is same but I think he means business.
Nice bears and GL2U


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

shumhow said:


> Thought this one was pretty funny
> View attachment 787236


I hope he wasn't the designated driver😁


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

shumhow said:


> Thought this one was pretty funny
> View attachment 787236


Perfect example of how bears can be more fun to watch than deer.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

jakeo said:


> Sparky, You better get a BIGGER haul out vehicle for the first one...WOW.
> I can't tell if second pic is same but I think he means business.
> Nice bears and GL2U


Unfortunately they haven’t been back in days. Boo boo keeps showing up.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 787460


That's an adult. Obviously not the giant but heck it would taste great.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> That's an adult. Obviously not the giant but heck it would taste great.


If I can get him out in daylight I’m taking a crack at em


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

It never works out how it should. There was a bear nice one coming in like clock work but of course the wind was bad first day of season. Bro tried setting up a ground blind but you can guess how that went. Bears been spooky ever since. Came in and wouldn't give him a shot. Came in 10 minutes after he left. He might still get him or settle for a smaller one.

That bear in the picture above actually isn't bad. Far from a booboo if you ask me. Although someone will always be better online     welcome to social media short selling our accomplishments.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

shaffe48b said:


> It never works out how it should. There was a bear nice one coming in like clock work but of course the wind was bad first day of season. Bro tried setting up a ground blind but you can guess how that went. Bears been spooky ever since. Came in and wouldn't give him a shot. Came in 10 minutes after he left. He might still get him or settle for a smaller one.
> 
> That bear in the picture above actually isn't bad. Far from a booboo if you ask me. Although someone will always be better online     welcome to social media short selling our accomplishments.


Boo boo has been a regular. This guy hasn’t been around for a few days and nice to see him back. I gotta sweeten the pot a little Maybe get him out during shooting hours. What rhe hell do I know. I’m a newb at this game


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

sparky18181 said:


> Boo boo has been a regular. This guy hasn’t been around for a few days and nice to see him back. I gotta sweeten the pot a little Maybe get him out during shooting hours. What rhe hell do I know. I’m a newb at this game


It's also our first time baiting. I know a little about bears but have definitely learned a good deal so far about how this game works. My 'best bait' only got ***** and squirrels. So it was the best for ***** and squirrels actually.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

sparky18181 said:


> If I can get him out in daylight I’m taking a crack at em


Bait with some beaver tail.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Bait with some beaver tail.


And just where would I get that from


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

sparky18181 said:


> And just where would I get that from


Call the country road commission. They should have an ADC trapper they deal with, he may have traps out now or may have a carcass or two frozen. You can also try posting in Michigan Trappers on FB. Might even try contacting the Michigan Trappers Association to see if there is a local trapper in your area.

I think you mentioned you've been doing honey burns? If so, maybe try a bacon burn. Just a thought. Damn bears can make us crazy when they turn off.


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here’s one I wish would of come out in my 4 days of hunting. Ended up shooting a small 3 legged one.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

sparky18181 said:


> And just where would I get that from


A beaver of course. Lol


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

pikeman1 said:


> Here’s one I wish would of come out in my 4 days of hunting. Ended up shooting a small 3 legged one.
> View attachment 787555


Now that's a damn big bear!!


----------

